# Palm M130 - Can't HotSnyc - Windows XP Pro



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Hello. Ok the problem is that I've had to once again whipe my system friday. The reasons which will be on another thread in a few weeks. Anyway. I installed my Palm Desktop software, but when I tried to sync it with palm via the USB interface, it didn't read. What I mean is that for some reason WinXP doesn't install the M130. 

Can somebody please asist me. Thank you.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Hello. Don't ask me how it worked but I got it. My question still is what was the problem? Anybody know?


----------

